# Altima SE-R cancelled?



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I was thinking about getting an Altima SE-R sometime in September/October, so I went to the Nissan website to build one and check out the price. I searched the inventories of dealers in SoCal, but no one seems to have ANY SE-Rs in stock. Does anyone know if there are new shipments coming in, or has the SE-R been cancelled due to the new body style coming out in '07?


----------



## rhcpgirlaji (Oct 22, 2005)

I've been wondering the same thing. I have an '05 SE-R and now that they're changing the 
07 Altima so much, it makes me think they might be doing away with the SE-R version after two short years. I don't have any proof of this other than it's non-existence at the Nissan site and lack of its mention in any car magazines I've perused, however. Keep me posted if you find out anything else.



acriml01 said:


> I was thinking about getting an Altima SE-R sometime in September/October, so I went to the Nissan website to build one and check out the price. I searched the inventories of dealers in SoCal, but no one seems to have ANY SE-Rs in stock. Does anyone know if there are new shipments coming in, or has the SE-R been cancelled due to the new body style coming out in '07?


----------



## doctor_bee (Jul 27, 2006)

I was checking out Nissan's website this morning and they have the SE-R still on there. Also shows the inventory available for the local dealerships. Team Nissan in Oxnard has 4 in stock right now according to the Nissan website. I just drove by there on Wednesday and saw one on the lot from the street.

I would also check out Universal City Nissan. They have a pretty large inventory as well.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, there are a few more in inventories now. They are probably limiting deliveries until the next-gen Altima comes out.


----------



## Adrenaline718 (Sep 11, 2006)

acriml01 said:


> Yeah, there are a few more in inventories now. They are probably limiting deliveries until the next-gen Altima comes out.



I spoke with some people I know at Nissan Motor Co., and they said that the 2007 Altimas will have push-button start (like the Infiniti G35's) and some other cool bells and whistles, but there will be SE-R trim line. So if you want an SE-R, you need to order one NOW. Production in Smyrna on the '06 Altima SE-R is supposed to end some time in either September or October. 

As for dealer inventory, just tell them that if they don't have what you want, you would like to order one and make it quick!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

If you take a look at my sig, you'll see that my problem has been solved.


----------



## Adrenaline718 (Sep 11, 2006)

acriml01 said:


> If you take a look at my sig, you'll see that my problem has been solved.



Very nice, I also have the smoke grey Altima SE-R, and I must say the paint color looks great with the forged stock wheels and dark tinted windows! I'm just sad to see that Nissan isn't making the SE-R anymore for 2007MY.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

If anybody is looking for a Black SE-R with the black/grey int. and 6 spd manual, then check out Superior Nissan of Puente Hills. They have my car in service as we speak, and while I was killing time for the shuttle, I saw the only one they had in stock and it was still for sale. I have also seen a few 05's on ebay that have really low miles (under 10k) for around 23k. Thats not too bad if you dont mind buying a bit used.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

acriml01 said:


> Yeah, there are a few more in inventories now. They are probably limiting deliveries until the next-gen Altima comes out.


 they will be coming out with get this... an 08 nissan altima SER at the years end and it will be 300 hp.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

To actually answer the question... lol just playing.... But yeah the 2007 models do not have an Altima SE-R .... YET.... the sentra does i believe.. I'm not so sure on the specs though, I do know that the stock 2007 altima 3.5 does kick some serious as* though... but yeah, I cant wait till they decide to come out with the next gen SE-R


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, sorry I made a hasty post. I didn't see RealDeal's post. He might be correct, at least it sounds right, becuase that would be about the same jump from the 2006 se to the SER as the 2007 se to SER so I look forward to seeing it. Thanks for being Knowledgeable!


----------



## Adrenaline718 (Sep 11, 2006)

I heard a rumor from some Nissan people that there should be a 2008 model year Altima SE-R. Now that the stock 3.5 engine puts out 270hp, it will be interesting to see what they do with the SE-R! The Infiniti G35 coupe puts out 298hp with the same engine, so I don't think it would be unreasonable to assume the '08 SE-R would be right around 300hp. Very exciting!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Adrenaline718 said:


> I heard a rumor from some Nissan people that there should be a 2008 model year Altima SE-R. Now that the stock 3.5 engine puts out 270hp, it will be interesting to see what they do with the SE-R! The Infiniti G35 coupe puts out 298hp with the same engine, so I don't think it would be unreasonable to assume the '08 SE-R would be right around 300hp. Very exciting!


The G35 puts out 298 with the old VQ. The new VQ puts out 306 (at least on the sedan). I wouldn't think they would bump up the SE-R all the way up to 300hp. Considering they could've put the current SE-R on par with the '04-'06 Maxima at 265hp but didn't, I would think it would more likely be in the ballpark of 280hp.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

*It might happen, but there is hope...*

I have been talking with different people from Nissan Motor Co. at a few car shows, and they all have said the same thing. There are no real plans for the SE-R after 2006. They have not decided this for sure, but instead of visiting the idea for the new body style... they are going to bring out a coupe. I know everyone has seen the new design at the LA Autoshow a few months ago. The coupe with run a 2.5 and a 3.5 version with the 3.5 aiming north of 270 ponies. I dont see them making a SE-R with close to 300 horses when the 350Z is only pushing 300 horses. Now, this is my opinion alone... I do hope they keep the project alive with the altima. I love my sedan, but I wouldnt rule out the coupe if thats where the SE-R badge went either. The US is still waiting for Nissan to decide if they will make a supercharged version of the 350Z. Then there is the upcoming GT-R... Nissan has a lot on its plate, so I doubt the Altima SE-R is center stage at the moment. Sad, but we might have seen the last of the Altima SE-R... at least for awhile.


----------

